

Ask HN: Where do developers find designers willing to work for equity? - citizenkeys

Where do developers find designers willing to work for equity instead of pay?  I have no funding and my start-up needs a logo and better aesthetics.
======
MatthewPhillips
To get yourself off the ground I would recommend hiring someone on elance to
do the logo. You'll find someone that'll do a good job for $100-$150.

I doubt you'll find someone who'll do it for equity when most startups fail
unless you can really sell them that yours won't.

------
tudorizer
Design can be subjective so be sure to find someone who's on the same
wavelength with you.

Share your idea and I'm sure there will be some people who think it's cool.
Don't take it too hard if a lot of designers say "no". We're a moody bunch ;)

Also, maybe this will help: <http://www.builditwith.me/>

------
bitchomper
Logos can be fun to make, so maybe have a competition and the winner gets a
year free services from your startup and credit on the about us page.

I'd design for that.. But I'd have to know more about the startup to make
something relevant.

------
ptbello
You could join dribbble <http://dribbble.com/site/about>

------
staunch
Use 99designs for the logo and mimic the aesthetics of a well designed site
yourself.

------
pdelgallego
Try <http://forrst.com>

------
eande
if you can't convince someone for equity you can try 99designs.com. I had good
success with it and a fair price tag.

------
stray
A support group for masochists?

~~~
brudgers
Which meets in the back of a rutabaga truck.

